# Lighting Schedule Question



## 4BlindMice (Feb 24, 2013)

I have a bit of a unique situation. My new hedgie will be homed in our office, however I work late nights. Typically I start work at 8 pm & end between 10 pm and midnight. I've read that you're supposed to have your hedgie on a "light schedule" like leave the lights on for 10/12 hrs, off for the rest at night. Obv. since i am working I need some light & it's not quiet either, I'm talking for a majority of the time I'm at work. Obv. this eats into hedgies night time play/whatever-hedgie-wants-to-do-time. I'm trying to think of acceptable options that will work and also keep hedgie on a consistent schedule.

I've thought about covering the hedgie cage w/ a cloth or something around 10 pm when I'd normally want lights out, but how that would affect the heating concerns me. I feel like itd either turn the cage into an oven or block out the heat...& it'd still be noisy in the room. I am *hoping* to get a ferret nation cage, & I believe those have wheels (right?) and so I thought I could just wheel him into another dark room, like my bedroom or living room depending on where my husband is, come 10 so he can have quiet & dark place, but then I'd have to wheel him back into the office after I was off work & I worry about stressing him out/disturbing him too much when I do that. 

What do you guys think? Any other situations? Putting him in another room permanently isn't an option, my husband vetoed keeping him in the living room & bedroom, so the office HAS to be his "permanent" spot. Am I just over thinking things? That's possible! Lol This is my first hedgie & I have ltos to learn so please enlighten me!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Hm...Since you'll be talking on the phone and such, I think maybe the "wheel into another room" idea might work best, especially for later nights. Personally, I had Lily on a bit of a later light schedule than most of the ones I see on here, and she always did fine with it - her lights were on from 10 am until 11 pm, if I remember right, and I had no problems with her activity, etc. So I would think that unless you see negative effects with your hedgehog, you could try having the "lights off" time be 10 or 11 (I personally wouldn't go later than 11 though), and if you're working until that time, it'd be fine to leave the cage where it is. Then if you have to work later, until 11 or 12 (depending on which time you use for lights out), then you could wheel into another room so he could have dark. Depends on how common it is for you to work late too, though - if it's only once a week or less, I don't think it'd be terrible for them to have a bit of a later night once in awhile. Moving the cage back to the office later wouldn't be too bad either, I don't think - once they're used to it, it may still prompt them to go into hiding while you're moving it, but unless your hedgie is sensitive, I don't think it'd result in no activity for the night or something.

Obviously from all my rambling... :lol: A big part of it will just depend on your hedgehog and how sensitive they are. Some really couldn't care less if you're in the room, have lights on, whatever, and when it's time for them to get up, they will get up and go about their business as usual. Many are much more shy, and you may have to try different things until you find what works for you guys.


----------

